# Alternatives to Standing Machine Calf Raises and Seated Calf Raises?



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyone have any alternatives to these excersises, i have a routine that im following but dont have the equipment at home to do them. I have free weights and a multi gym.

thanks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

One of the best calf exercises I have ever done are Donkey Calf Raises.

Have someone sit on your back and use a step/plates/board, and have a guy sit on your back and lean over a bench and use the person as a guage to assist in weight.

If he gets too heavy then have him lean fwd, if he gets too light the lean back.

This can be done in the middle or beginning or end of this lift.

He can also give you coaching during the ride.

Stuff works great and it is kindof like a team event.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

hackskii said:


> One of the best calf exercises I have ever done are Donkey Calf Raises.
> 
> Have someone sit on your back and use a step/plates/board, and have a guy sit on your back and lean over a bench and use the person as a guage to assist in weight.
> 
> ...


donkey, raises are good, there are pics of arnie doing these with columbo sitting on his back,

Or try one legged dumbell raises off a box or benck with a dumbell in your hand


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for the reply's, ufortunatly il be working out on my own so wont be able to do what u suggest Hackskii.

Samurai do u know of any sites that demonstrate what u suggest?

Thnx


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/ExList/CalfWt.html

HTH

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Good link SD


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks very much sportDR


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Farmers Walk.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You can go to a stair and just do single leg or double leg using the full extension and full exicution.

I had a friend once who daired me to do 30 slow full reps on a set of stairs and I ended up doing 60 reps. The next day I had the worst cramps ever in my calves.

Problem was I never work calves as they are pretty big genetically.

One set to failure with a bunch of friends watching was not a good thing to do.

Took 5 days to come back to life.

Walking barefoot in soft sand will burn them to death too.


----------



## JohnyLee (Feb 10, 2005)

i might try it


----------

